# HO trailer



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Guy on e-bay is selling these little guys and it caught my eye and i figured what the hell.

I got the larger AFX size, he sells them in T-jet scale also.



















little paint, decal, finish.




































anyway cute little project if your interested in making one yourself


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Love it :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## slotcarwilly200 (Apr 3, 2003)

cool looking whos the seller if u dont mind


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool looking trailer!!! RM
I believe this is it. Looks like a good deal. Lot of work for the price...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLOT-CAR-AL...110977328782?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19d6c3a68e


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

yup that is the guy 

you supply your own wheels and rims, and you have the option of a tire rack or not.

what i did was use the johnny lighting pullback tires and rims.

i polished the aluminum for the fenders so they are shiny like chome then i masked them off and painted the trailer semi gloss.
i cut some card stock and glued it to the tire rack, painted it and added decals.


he makes the trailers in 2 scales AFX and T-jet. the trailer i used is the larger AFX version.

the aluminum is not treated so its soft and easy to bend and it comes partially assembled, you just have to install the tire rack if you want it. it is a nice base to work with you can detail it 100000s of different ways


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Woah, that's a really cool trailer......I've always wanted to build one out of plastic styrene......just something I've never gotten around to yet


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

*Cool*

That's just too cool to pass up. I went over to ebay and got one. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Yea, you bought him out. only has the tJet ones left. 

He probably has them cut on a CNC and takes no time at all now that it is laid out.



Rob


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Jeff McCleese?... I believe those are his gems. Great products. Really well suited for customizing too. Had one and sent it out to Las Zillas. Didn't know he was still doing them... Thanks for the link. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Man these are great fun to customize


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

This started life as a racing champions Dale Jr. truck & trailer.A few mods & a lil paint.End result.
I got the truck & trailer at a flea market for $5.
BR


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Slotcardan - you are a SMART MAN!!! you use a HEMI truck to haul the buick car!!! oops i hope joeskylark didnt see this... LOL.

Very nice trailer! 

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

WesJY said:


> Slotcardan - you are a SMART MAN!!! you use a HEMI truck to haul the buick car!!! oops i hope joeskylark didnt see this... LOL.
> 
> Very nice trailer!
> 
> Wes


Well Wes I did in fact see it lol.

It's fine as long as the faster car is being hauled lol. Even a mopar guy can see the light once in a while I guess lmfao!!!!!

BTW, I just got 2 of these trailers one black for you know what and a silver tjet for a 70 GS race car. At least ubtil the 65 GS from MEV comes out then it will vbe 65's everywhere!!!!!


----------

